# local business started at home...



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I just watched an interview with the co-owners of Raisinboat. Pair of ladies who did stamping projects, scrapbooking, etc. They were TIRED of having to pay large $$ for a stamp for just that ONE project they wanted to do...there were hundreds of dollars in stamps sitting around the house.

so. A business idea. What about renting them out, thru the mail, like Netflix? The level of the membership determines how many you can get at one time...and when you're done, you just mail it back and get the NEXT stamp(s) from your list. 

The best part? It can all be done from home..and it WORKS. They now have a store front in the city, selling all kinds of related items (and kits with ideas, etc.) And apparently the cards and giftboxes that they make using their talents and stamps. 

I thought this might be something to spur another entrepreneur here.


----------

